# Assault and ABH



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

getting charged with assault and abh for the second time in a few months time. Case has been kicked out of magistrates and gonna be going to crown court aswell so it not looking good. Basically I went out on a night out a few months back and got involved in a fight, the guy I was fighting had been giving me sh1t all night, walking in to me, knocking my pint out of my hand, surrounding us with around 10 lads when there was only 3 of us. Anyway at the end of the night we came out and he punched my mate, i retaliated and knocked the sh1t out of him. Thing was during this fight a lad who i dont even know jumped in and hit him hard enough to send him to the floor. problem was as he fell he hit his head on the kerb and was unconcious, turns out this lad is also getting charged and only hit him because hed been kicking off with him all night aswell.

My problem is im working and im also a full time student at uni so doin time would definatly fvck this up, Im not ar5ed bout doing it if I have to but more angry than anything that this guy was going round giving it the I am, and when he gets knocked out all of a sudden turns into the innocent party and starts pressing charges, sh1t how the law works in this country, sorry about the big paragraph just wanted to rant on a bit. :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Simple answer mate GROW UP OR STAY IN !!!

Not being shi**y with you but was it worth it ????


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

cant you find out who it is and go and "see him"

****house anyway for pressing charges


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Simple answer mate GROW UP OR STAY IN !!!
> 
> Not being shi**y with you but was it worth it ????


x2

boring, next story please, heard this one, or one just like it, a thousand times on this forum alone


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you getting done for Assault and ABH? both for one incident? Should be either or and if its going to crown court it will be ABH. If its your second conviction for ABH, what did you get sentenced with first time round? As you would still be on probation/community service/tag would you not? If so mate, and I hate to say it, you may be looking at a short custodial sentence. It fcuks me off also...sooo many pricks like that out there now, this is why I rarely go out clubbing etc nowadays. Either way, get the best solicitor you can and all the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Fight = breaking the law at the end of the day.

If you dont want bother, walk away (i should take my own advice tbh :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL @ some of the replies... Sometimes you do get bell ends that will kick off for no reason...you defend yourself, you get done by the law. It happens!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah the law in this country sucks.

You assault someone (deservedly or not) and now your being charged with assault. Damn this country is going to the dogs.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Simple answer mate GROW UP OR STAY IN !!!
> 
> Not being shi**y with you but was it worth it ????





hamsternuts said:


> x2
> 
> boring, next story please, heard this one, or one just like it, a thousand times on this forum alone


well I went out for a night out and everything was going good, rare that I even go out nowadays for this reason alone. If its boring dont read it and dont bother wasting any more of your time to post anything. He attacked my mate as we was leaving to go home and in that situation where theres a load of lads getting ready to kick your head in anyone would have reacted the way I did, had I not id probably have been unconcious along with my mates


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you already admitted hitting him or is there CCTV or witnesses? If not just do a shaggy and say 'It wasnt me'.

Or you could craic it was self defence,Stevie Gerrard got away with that one even though there was actually CCTV showing him hitting a fella.

Or do the time for the crime and dont let it happen again and learn from your mistakes, Yes its sh1t but after all you did break the law.


----------



## Scott-uk (Jun 19, 2009)

Went through exactly the same mate, first time got a suspended sentence, tag, community service & had to pay compensation. ASecond time got put away! Get a decent brief, good look mate.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Are you getting done for Assault and ABH? both for one incident? Should be either or and if its going to crown court it will be ABH. If its your second conviction for ABH, what did you get sentenced with first time round? As you would still be on probation/community service/tag would you not? If so mate, and I hate to say it, you may be looking at a short custodial sentence...I know as been through similar to what you have mate.
> 
> It fcuks me off also...sooo many pricks like that out there now, this is why I rarely go out clubbing etc nowadays. Either way, get the best solicitor you can and all the best.


first time was when i was a teenager and young and stupid, it was also my first offence and i recieved a six motnh referal order and a fine.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry mate, it's just another thread with an 'exciting' headline, involving fighting, and there's so many already.

as soon as i realise a place has that atmosphere, i leave, it isn't rocket science.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry mate, it's just another thread with an 'exciting' headline, involving fighting, and there's so many already.
> 
> as soon as i realise a place has that atmosphere, i leave, it isn't rocket science.


x2 :cool2:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Have you already admitted hitting him or is there CCTV or witnesses? If not just do a shaggy and say 'It wasnt me'.
> 
> Or you could craic it was self defence,Stevie Gerrard got away with that one even though there was actually CCTV showing him hitting a fella.
> 
> Or do the time for the crime and dont let it happen again and learn from your mistakes, Yes its sh1t but after all you did break the law.


yeh theres cctv but ive not seen it all only where were fighting nothing leading up to it, ill request to see it all and take it from there. yeh like i say ill just take the punishment all i can do just annoyed that hes made out to be innocent


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whatever the outcome, hope it does not mess up your uni too much mate.

On another note, if I got £1 for every "went out, had fight" story like this on this forum, I would be loaded! The general message to all posters of these stories seems to be if you don't want this kind of grief, don't go out and get involved in fights in the first place. Takes more of a man to walk away..... :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

So what was the first assault charge for? You were innocent there as well?

I work in corrections with assaultive individuals. Generally people who have repeated assaultive charges, are assaultive individuals.... Just saying....


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea it doesnt look good that its going to the Crown Court as its only sent there as they have more sentencing powers etc.

Just to clear it up though. People often think hitting someone etc is assault but its not.

Assault is causing someone fear, there is no actual physical action.

But the fact you and the other guy can confirm hes been 'kicking off' all night should help in your and his favour!

Assault = intentionally or recklessly causing fear

Battery = The intention or reckless application of unlawful contact

ABH = is normally when battery has been committed and ended in a minor to medium injury

GBH = battery that has resulted in serious bodily harm

GBH with intent = similar to attempted murder

So going by your story I would have assumed the CPS would of charged the other guy with ABH and yourself with battery or assault and battery if you caused him to fear for his safety before you punched him.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Whatever the outcome, hope it does not mess up your uni too much mate.
> 
> On another note, if I got £1 for every "went out, had fight" story like this on this forum, I would be loaded! The general message to all posters of these stories seems to be if you don't want this kind of grief, don't go out and get involved in fights in the first place. Takes more of a man to walk away..... :beer:


 like i say i dont really go out for this reason alone, it was my mates birthday at the time, i also try not to drink as it effects my training etc so just save it for these occasions


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like l said mate wasnt being sh*tty, l really dont think its worth going out anymore AND as and when l do l avoid like the plague any hotspots.

I did the doors for yrs but l have realised its not worth it....


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> yeh theres cctv but ive not seen it all only where were fighting nothing leading up to it, ill request to see it all and take it from there. yeh like i say ill just take the punishment all i can do just annoyed that hes made out to be innocent


If you can get the CCTV from inside the club of him and his mates clearly causing agro towards you and your mates and of him throwing a punch, You may well get off lightly..IE self defence.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If it wasn't proportional to the threat, as seems to be the case, self-defence won't work as your defence. Did you punch/kick repeatedly or not?

Looks like a stay at Her Majesty's Pleasure for you.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> So what was the first assault charge for? You were innocent there as well?
> 
> I work in corrections with assaultive individuals. Generally people who have repeated assaultive charges, are assaultive individuals.... Just saying....


no i wasnt, i was young and stupid and was involved in drugs and hanging around with the wrong people, its probs one of the reasons why i train as it helped me get away from all of that, got my head down and started trying to do something with myself


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> If it wasn't proportional to the threat, as seems to be the case, self-defence won't work as your defence. Did you punch/kick repeatedly or not?
> 
> Looks like a stay at Her Majesty's Pleasure for you.


no kicking just punching, hit him a few times but hit him that hard he needed stitches, but i wasnt thinking about whether or not i was gonna harm him just to get him away from us


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it that fact that it's your second charge in a short space of time doesn't help your case

lucky i won't be on your jury eh?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> it that fact that it's your second charge in a short space of time doesn't help your case
> 
> *lucky i won't be on your jury eh?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TBH mate it's less likely to be reported and more effective in future if you dry bum rape him in the bogs


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> TBH mate it's less likely to be reported and more effective in future if you dry bum rape him in the bogs


sounds like a plan, well according to everyones opinions i imagine therl b plenty of dry bum raping where im going though


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> sorry, my mistake, i read it as you were getting charged for the second time in a few months
> 
> DOH!
> 
> you're still a donkey though :laugh:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's too late now, but I agree with Hamster; it's completely obvious when trouble is brewing in a bar/club. There's a certain atmosphere and it's time to go - then you're safe.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> sounds like a plan, well according to everyones opinions i imagine therl b plenty of dry bum raping where im going though


no ones spilled my pint a second time:thumbup1:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

2005neillife said:


> Yea it doesnt look good that its going to the Crown Court as its only sent there as they have more sentencing powers etc.
> 
> Just to clear it up though. People often think hitting someone etc is assault but its not.
> 
> ...


 That's not quite correct.

Assault is causing someone to apprehend immediate unlawful physical violence/contact - in other words making him fear that he will be hit/touched. It will involve physical action on your part (except when it is committed by words only), such as raising your fist before hitting him.

As for the OP, you can play the self defence/defence of others card, the odds are that if you play it right it will convince the jury. If you get convicted, you might get thrown off your course unfortunately, I heard about that happening before...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> no ones spilled my pint a second time:thumbup1:


didn't have to did i

i just let you in anyway


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> well I went out for a night out and everything was going good, rare that I even go out nowadays for this reason alone.


no offence mate but if your staying in "because of this reason alone" (i take it you mean fighting) then you must have a problem with staying out of trouble? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> lol cheers
> 
> yeh, im just not gonna bother going out from now on i dont think
> 
> ...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I got done for affray and I didn't even do what I was supposed to have. What I did was actually self defence. I got 15 months custodial. Served 4 months, now I'm on tag until April. The law is bollocks mate. I had one of the best barristers around here for my case too and he advised me like a cvnt. Would love to give him a smack tbh.

TBH mate, I wouldn't hold my breath. You could get anywhere from 6-24 months I reckon.


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

BADASSMASS said:


> sounds like a plan, well according to everyones opinions i imagine therl b plenty of dry bum raping where im going though


Haha just bring some vaseline and you'll be sweet mate..

Although if you enjoy it i suggest bringing some powdered soap that way when you go to pick it up in the showers it will take you longer :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

HJL said:


> no offence mate but if your staying in "because of this reason alone" (i take it you mean fighting) then you must have a problem with staying out of trouble? :confused1: :confused1:


no just the area, its alright in our city centre as its heavily policed and everyone just seems to enjoy themselves but locally its a nightmare, people always getting attacked, and if not worse stabbed and bottled, alot of the clubs get shut down because of it


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Haha just bring some vaseline and you'll be sweet mate..
> 
> Although if you enjoy it i suggest bringing some powdered soap that way when you go to pick it up in the showers it will take you longer :lol:


lol I think ill stick to a block of soap cheers, just make sure i follow correct health and safety procedures when picking an object up from the floor, back straight and squat, keeps the starfish hidden from prying eyes


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Tell you what though mate, prepare for some rapid weight loss inside. I dropped 3 stone in 4 months. Plug yourself a little Samsung lipstick phone before you go to court, learn how to charge it from a cd player and take about £100 in cash for your canteen and clean clothes and stamps in a bag.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

estfna said:


> I got done for affray and I didn't even do what I was supposed to have. What I did was actually self defence. I got 15 months custodial. Served 4 months, now I'm on tag until April. The law is bollocks mate. I had one of the best barristers around here for my case too and he advised me like a cvnt. Would love to give him a smack tbh.
> 
> TBH mate, I wouldn't hold my breath.* You could get anywhere from 6-24 months I reckon*.


yeh thats what i was thinking, and like you say alot of advise your given is rubbish but you have to go with it as its hard to understand all the technicalities and what not


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

If u end up in crown court....go guilty and play self defense bla bla and hope for best. Dont get a duty solicitor :lol: no reply it and dont enter a plee till u get to crown court.

I agree trouble can kick off from no were especialy when had a few. I got cracked eye socket from a bouncer over a misunderstanding and him viewing a camara and not bother to ask questions before puttin me in headlock from behind and uppercuttin my eye lol. Then i got a cracked jaw when we got outside but i take responsibility for that one :lol:

Bottom line is if u really cant be bothered with it all just do as some have said and avoid. Iv stayed in over xmas and new year, not for this reason only but it is one of them. Too many wanna be gangstas in clubs were im at sat in sunglasses and iron chains at bar :lol:

All the best with it anyways as said dont put a plee in till crown court and be glad its not section 18 believe me it could be worse


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

estfna said:


> Tell you what though mate, prepare for some rapid weight loss inside. I dropped 3 stone in 4 months. Plug yourself a little Samsung lipstick phone before you go to court, learn how to charge it from a cd player and take about £100 in cash for your canteen and clean clothes and stamps in a bag.


yeh i can imagine that diet just goes right out of the window

just seems like a lot of stuff gets inserted into your **** on the inside


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Second time in a few months... sounds like you're the sort of person who attracts trouble


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

leveret said:


> Second time in a few months... sounds like you're the sort of person who attracts trouble


No mate its been about 5 yrs if you read the full story.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

BADASSMASS said:


> yeh thats what i was thinking, and like you say alot of advise your given is rubbish but you have to go with it as its hard to understand all the technicalities and what not


If you do go away, you serve half of the sentence and the rest on license. EG...

I got 15 months. That is my License end date.

I would serve 7.5 months until my ARD (actual release date), that is halved again if you are eligable for HDC (tag), if not eligable you will serve until the ARD. So I ended up doing 4 months inside as I got my tag.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

leafman said:


> If u end up in crown court....go guilty and play self defense bla bla and hope for best. Dont get a duty solicitor :lol: no reply it and dont enter a plee till u get to crown court.
> 
> I agree trouble can kick off from no were especialy when had a few. I got cracked eye socket from a bouncer over a misunderstanding and him viewing a camara and not bother to ask questions before puttin me in headlock from behind and uppercuttin my eye lol. Then i got a cracked jaw when we got outside but i take responsibility for that one :lol:
> 
> ...


:laugh:

yeh ive got a solicitor, who has advised me to wait until crown to plead guilty, i know yeh it could be worse, cheers for the advise pal


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

estfna said:


> If you do go away, you serve half of the sentence and the rest on license. EG...
> 
> I got 15 months. That is my License end date.
> 
> I would serve 7.5 months until my ARD (actual release date), that is halved again if you are eligable for HDC (tag), if not eligable you will serve until the ARD. So I ended up doing 4 months inside as I got my tag.


cheers mate, ye bet even 4 months feels like forever in there though doesnt it


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if you're lucky, your anus might not be much bigger than this when you're released


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

BADASSMASS said:


> cheers mate, ye bet even 4 months feels like forever in there though doesnt it


Sure does mate. I was on near enough 23hr bang up most days. Depends where you go though. First jail was ok, social every day, shower every day, education (haha, education for 2yr olds) and that. I got shipped to a jail in Yorkshire then and it was social every other day and showers every other day. Not nice mate.

TBH jail is easy if you get into the right frame of mind for it but I couldn't, just go into hibernation. It does **** with your head. Every thing you slightly regret eats at you big time. You look forward to visits and get butterflies, but the night after the visit is horrible knowing you have to wait so long for your next one.

Hope you don't go down mate.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Id take a shot at u not even goin to jail over it if ur solicitor plays it right. They gotta send it to crown if the charge warrents it nothing to do with what they think ur gonna get sentenced to. You never been before tell your solicitor to tell them your worried that you dont want to go to jail to end up coming out worse and meeting criminals u would never normally come across bla bla bla ur solicitor should know the score.

As for it feeling like ages it really does depend. Looking back on it seems to have gone quick but doin it is different matter. My situation was totally different to yours i take it your on bail? i didnt get bail at all and spent long time away missed a lot of my life years not months. It really aint worth it either. In your case you will get your tag so would be out in no time. Really do wish u all best dont like to see anyone who aint a really bad person going to jail but keep positive coz they dont like sending people away for first time violence or not


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

anus jokes aside, i do hope you don't go down mate, good to see someone at uni studying, shame to miss out on that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> anus jokes aside, i do hope you don't go down mate, good to see someone at uni studying, shame to miss out on that.


PUFF !!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

leafman said:


> Id take a shot at u not even goin to jail over it if ur solicitor plays it right. They gotta send it to crown if the charge warrents it nothing to do with what they think ur gonna get sentenced to. You never been before tell your solicitor to tell them your worried that you dont want to go to jail to end up coming out worse and meeting criminals u would never normally come across bla bla bla ur solicitor should know the score.
> 
> As for it feeling like ages it really does depend. Looking back on it seems to have gone quick but doin it is different matter. My situation was totally different to yours i take it your on bail? i didnt get bail at all and spent long time away missed a lot of my life years not months. It really aint worth it either. In your case you will get your tag so would be out in no time. Really do wish u all best dont like to see anyone who aint a really bad person going to jail but keep positive coz they dont like sending people away for first time violence or not


cheers mate, yeh like you say ill just keep positive and wait for the outcome, glad your sorted out now aswell pal


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> if you're lucky, your anus might not be much bigger than this when you're released


looks like a sinkhole



hamsternuts said:


> anus jokes aside, i do hope you don't go down mate, good to see someone at uni studying, shame to miss out on that.


cheers mate


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Jesus give the guy a fcukin break.. i assume the people that told himt o grow up would allow their mate to get punched.. yeah im sure.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

You have a good chance of not getting sent down IMO.

First of all you need a good barister that will tell court how sorry you are, what a nice lad you are from a good background (and all that siht) and how there is no benefit from sending you away.

If you go guilty you will be sent for a pre sentence report which is done by probation, it hwlps if they give you a good report they also sugest to court what sentence they think it is suitable for you, howerver some judges dont pay much attention to reports.

I got done for gbh couple of years ago, basicly some cnut being cheeky I give him a slap, his jaw gets smashed then I get done. I got 12months suspended for 18, 300 hours cs and a £2000 grand fine/compo oh and sent on anger managment lol.

So dont give up hope mate good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Jesus give the guy a fcukin break.. i assume the people that told himt o grow up would allow their mate to get punched.. yeah im sure.


Hamsternuts seems pretty involved in this thread considering his initial response on page1. The life of a singleton I guess.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Jesus give the guy a fcukin break.. i assume the people that told himt o grow up would allow their mate to get punched.. yeah im sure.


exactly and if they did I know who I would rather have as a mate


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Hamsternuts seems pretty involved in this thread considering his initial response on page1. The life of a singleton I guess.


probably because it is a thread that has fcuk all to do with BB/training:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eurgar said:


> exactly and if they did I know who I would rather have as a mate


he said he'd been having issues with this fella all nite so why didnt he leave earlier ???

And as for who you'd rather have as a mate, you have NO idea what l have done being a "MATE"....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> he said he'd been having issues with this fella all nite so why didnt he *leave earlier* ???
> 
> And as for who you'd rather have as a mate, you have NO idea what l have done being a "MATE"....


not always that easy to do though is it ?

and why should he leave anyway ?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

eurgar said:


> You have a good chance of not getting sent down IMO.
> 
> First of all you need a good barister that will tell court how sorry you are, what a nice lad you are from a good background (and all that siht) and how there is no benefit from sending you away.
> 
> ...


cheers pal, yeh id hope for something like this, just so i can keep my uni going be sh1t if i lost it after all the effort ive put in



gemilky69 said:


> he said he'd been having issues with this fella all nite so why didnt he leave earlier ???
> 
> And as for who you'd rather have as a mate, you have NO idea what l have done being a "MATE"....


I was stupid for not leaving but i think at the time it was just because it was my mates birthday and the fact i wasnt thinking straight after all the beer, but I live and learn and i know exactly what ill do in future


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eurgar said:


> not always that easy to do though is it ?
> 
> and why should he leave anyway ?


Because as l stated earlier what would be better ? Leaving or trying to work out how to get a phone up his ar*e to sneak into prison ?

I am no angel and havent been in the past and thats why l said to grow up coz at 40 yrs old you realise when you look back " was it really worth it " ?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Because as l stated earlier what would be better ? Leaving or trying to work out how to get a phone up his ar*e to sneak into prison ?
> 
> I am no angel and havent been in the past and thats why l said to grow up coz at 40 yrs old you realise when you look back " was it really worth it " ?


I know what you are saying mate, but it always easy to judge after the event and when you are put in that situation you can react diffrently to how you thought you would of reacted,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eurgar said:


> I know what you are saying mate, but it always easy to judge after the event and when you are put in that situation you can react diffrently to how you thought you would of reacted,


And as l pointed out it wasnt a sh*tty comment it was the voice of experience. I will NOT fight anyone unless l am backed into a corner and really do have no choice.

The reason being l certainly dont want to shove a phone up my ring before l go down..

:beer:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a sentence of 18 month reduced down to 6 month for abh. It was my first offense. It all depends how bad it was and if drink is a problem in your area, the judge may want to set an example as he did me.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm not sure what will happen, but ten years ago a similar thing happened to me, i battered the lad, smashed his jaw which needed rebuilding with metal plate, his eye socket and broke some of his ribs.... he was a violent [email protected] with a string of offences as long as your arm for violence... i got £600 fine and was bound over for two years


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

eurgar said:


> You have a good chance of not getting sent down IMO.
> 
> First of all you need a good barister that will tell court how sorry you are, what a nice lad you are from a good background (and all that siht) and how there is no benefit from sending you away.
> 
> ...


FVCK ME! I got 15 months for Affray. Probation recommended CS and 6 months seeing them. I had a decent job with work support. Barrister gave all the apology bollocks about not sending me away.

You are a lucky one mate! I would of been chuffed with what you got.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Hamsternuts seems pretty involved in this thread considering his initial response on page1. The life of a *singleton* I guess.


thats a cheap shot given what i'm going through, thanks for that.

i hope you never go through it mate, and i mean it.

no fun at all.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

as a rule of thumb, when ur gettin done for smacking someone, try and use the words "reasonable force" as many times as you can when explaining it to the filth.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> And as l pointed out it wasnt a sh*tty comment it was the voice of experience. I will NOT fight anyone unless l am backed into a corner and really do have no choice.
> 
> The reason being l certainly dont want to shove a phone up my ring before l go down..
> 
> :beer:


Make sure it's on vibrate when you shove it up there.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I reckon you'll be OK with this one mate, like whats been said plead the guilty bollox with reasonable force, play the good guy card. As for your last charge don't worry about that it's 5 years and over they can't hold it against you. The Uni course will also swing it for you, they will see that you are willing to get your head down. Don't play the girlfriends pregnant card they hear this all the time, they might defer sentencing you until they can see proof that she is pregnant, I've seen this happen before and it's gotten him an extra 2 months.

If it does get to Crown Court don't go to a solicitor go straight to a chamber of Barristers, you'll find the charges £££ wise will be a little bit easier, solicitors in Crown Court are about as much use as air con in an igloo, they just sit there watching the Barrister ply his trade thinking I wish I was him and getting damp in the little boy section of the trouser department.

I used This chap He also sits as a QC on the bench, basically he's not far from being a judge. He didn't come cheap, for a mornings work he charged me £1500 but I'll tell you something he was worth treble that, he drilled the prosecution right into the ground and gave them no room for movement.

When it was my turn to go up he advised me on what to say if I was asked this question and that question. Result was not guilty. The Judge said Mr Nidge you can leave this Court without a stain on your character. I thought I was going down, I even took my holdall with some spare clothes and a toothbrush.


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Because as l stated earlier what would be better ? Leaving or trying to work out how to get a phone up his ar*e to sneak into prison ?
> 
> I am no angel and havent been in the past and thats why l said to grow up coz at 40 yrs old you realise when you look back " was it really worth it " ?


 :thumbup1:

A few years ago I would have knocked the cvnt out the 1st time he knocked into me, but now think what's the point. Now just go out where the dickheads dont and if they do turn up just walk away.

Although do I agree I would have waded in when he started on my mate.

I'd be surprised if you did go down mate, stay safe.


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Simple

Walk Away...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

estfna said:


> FVCK ME! I got 15 months for Affray. Probation recommended CS and 6 months seeing them. I had a decent job with work support. Barrister gave all the apology bollocks about not sending me away.
> 
> You are a lucky one mate! I would of been chuffed with what you got.


I know mate TBH I was pluged and ready to go :lol: Think it has a lot to do with how judge feels on the day if he got laid in the morning probably helps :lol: . But like you say I was lucky even though the cs was a fukcing ballache, got away with a few hours though


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I reckon you'll be OK with this one mate, like whats been said plead the guilty bollox with reasonable force, play the good guy card. As for your last charge don't worry about that it's 5 years and over they can't hold it against you. The Uni course will also swing it for you, they will see that you are willing to get your head down. Don't play the girlfriends pregnant card they hear this all the time, they might defer sentencing you until they can see proof that she is pregnant, I've seen this happen before and it's gotten him an extra 2 months.
> 
> If it does get to Crown Court don't go to a solicitor go straight to a chamber of Barristers, you'll find the charges £££ wise will be a little bit easier, solicitors in Crown Court are about as much use as air con in an igloo, they just sit there watching the Barrister ply his trade thinking I wish I was him and getting damp in the little boy section of the trouser department.
> 
> ...


cheers for the info mate its much appreciated, yeh ill definatly look into that



AdamL said:


> Simple
> 
> Walk Away...


not so easy when someones knocking your mate out, plus as ive already said there was more of them than us like 3 to 1, if id have walked off i think the lot off them would have seen us as being weak and all gone for it, instead i just went for the biggest one and when they saw what happened to him i think they were a bit reluctant to follow. Like a catch 22 in my eyes at the time it was either get knocked out or just hope for the best and go for him, my best bet would have been to leave earlier but like ive already said it was my mates birthday and the beer had been flowing


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Nidge said:


> I reckon you'll be OK with this one mate, like whats been said plead the guilty bollox with reasonable force, play the good guy card. As for your last charge don't worry about that it's 5 years and over they can't hold it against you. The Uni course will also swing it for you, they will see that you are willing to get your head down. Don't play the girlfriends pregnant card they hear this all the time, they might defer sentencing you until they can see proof that she is pregnant, I've seen this happen before and it's gotten him an extra 2 months.
> 
> If it does get to Crown Court don't go to a solicitor go straight to a chamber of Barristers, you'll find the charges £££ wise will be a little bit easier, solicitors in Crown Court are about as much use as air con in an igloo, they just sit there watching the Barrister ply his trade thinking I wish I was him and getting damp in the little boy section of the trouser department.
> 
> ...


F==king good advice mate, and ive always found (when i used to go to clubs etc) if anyone was giving it the biggun to me or my mates the best thing to do was leave and we would 'serve them up' in the cold hard light of day another time, anyone that struts around a club like that is comical! No i say pay them a visit when they are sober and straight and can feel the pain that little bit better! Oh happy days!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

eurgar said:


> probably because it is a thread that has fcuk all to do with BB/training:lol:


this is general convo?

if i want to talk about training, i go to the training section, if i want to talk about gear, i go to the steroid section...you get the picture.

i've never even seen you before, so you've done a good job of stalking me, if a little inaccurate.

helmet.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Like l said mate wasnt being sh*tty, l really dont think its worth going out anymore AND as and when l do l avoid like the plague any hotspots.
> 
> I did the doors for yrs but l have realised its not worth it....


Good advice there again from the Milkster!!


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> this is general convo?
> 
> if i want to talk about training, i go to the training section, if i want to talk about gear, i go to the steroid section...you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Not stalking you but pretty hard to miss really...

shame there is not more posts about BB/training which is what this board is primarily about


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Not stalking you but pretty hard to miss really...
> 
> shame there is not more posts about BB/training which is what this board is primarily about


from me? or in general? can't work out if you're mugging me off or not.

but to be fair this is general convo.

there are revelant sections if we want them, so can't complain really.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> from me? or in general? can't work out if you're mugging me off or not.
> 
> but to be fair this is general convo.
> 
> there are revelant sections if we want them, so can't complain really.


was not really being fair to direct at you, as I have seen a few posts of yours in the aas/training sections (no where near as much as other sections though lol) but you do see a lot of people on here now that never seem to coment (or have anything worthwile to say anyway) in anything but general.

Guess it a price we have to pay as board gets more popular


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

not so easy when someones knocking your mate out, plus as ive already said there was more of them than us like 3 to 1, if id have walked off i think the lot off them would have seen us as being weak and all gone for it, instead i just went for the biggest one and when they saw what happened to him i think they were a bit reluctant to follow. Like a catch 22 in my eyes at the time it was either get knocked out or just hope for the best and go for him, my best bet would have been to leave earlier but like ive already said it was my mates birthday and the beer had been flowing


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

eurgar said:


> was not really being fair to direct at you, as I have seen a few posts of yours in the aas/training sections (no where near as much as other sections though lol) but you do see a lot of people on here now that never seem to coment (or have anything worthwile to say anyway) in anything but general.
> 
> Guess it a price we have to pay as board gets more popular


i don't post much on matters of training techniques or nutrition, as i know i'm not as knowledgable as most

if i want to know something i ask, or read.

i have given advice when i think i can, but if the others i can't help, i know i can't.

there's too many people on here thinking they're an authority on stuff, i'm know i'm not, so i butt out.

at the moment my progress/gains are going well, so i haven't needed to get involved much in that way.

i specialise in filth, and silliness. :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> i don't post much on matters of training techniques or nutrition, as i know i'm not as knowledgable as most
> 
> if i want to know something i ask, or read.
> 
> ...


AMEN BROTHER !!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

i think the amount of time people get for ABH is rubbish my boyfriend got attacked last year and hat to have a plate below his eye and the op could of blinded him and if he had gone blind e wouldn have a normal life. and the man only got 4 months or i think it was 8 but it still is rubbish they shoud do at least years and people who are attckers and only get community servise are basically getting aaway with it, it just means they have to work on a saturday morning instead of drinking. ahh realy cheeses me off! sorry if anyone here had been charged with it, dont mean to offend you its just my opinion because i have seen a loved one go under the knife for it.


----------

